# Java-Sucht



## J-Junkie (8. Dez 2004)

Hey,

hat von euch jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Java-Sucht gemacht.
Ein Freund und Schulkamerad hat immer seinen Laptop dabei und 
holt ihn jede Stunde raus und programmiert Java, (sein Ziel ist so
eine Art Commander Keen-Clone), wenn er es nicht darf programmiert
er unter dem Tisch weiter.

In der Pause will er im Klassenzimmer bleiben und wenn wir wo 
hin gehen, guckt er sogar im Laufen auf sein Schlepptop.

Er macht nichts anderes, er ist einfach nur da und programmiert Java,
gibt es da Leute, die die Taktiken kennnen, um da was zu machen.

Ich dachte schon an eine umsattlung, vielleicht auf Visual Basic, würde
das was bringen?

Aus diesem Grund sollte man Sprachen wie C und Java nur ausgebildeten
Berufstätigen überlassen, da man als Hobby - Programmierer einfach nicht
die Erfahrung und Fähigkeit hat, um mit so einer Programmier-Denkweise klar
zu kommen, wenn Sie einem dann zu Kopf steigt.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Tschüß


----------



## foobar (8. Dez 2004)

Das klingt gerade so, als gäbe es noch etwas anderes ausser Programmierung


----------



## The_S (8. Dez 2004)

Ja, ... irgendetwas ist da draußen, ... ich kann es deutlich spüren ...  :shock:


----------



## dotlens (8. Dez 2004)

wenn du es schaffst in auf VB umzuleiten hört er bestimmt bald auf :bae:


----------



## foobar (8. Dez 2004)

> Ja, ... irgendetwas ist da draußen, ... ich kann es deutlich spüren ...


Ich bezweifel. daß es so etwas wie "draußen" überhaupt gibt. :wink:


----------



## The_S (8. Dez 2004)

Doch sowas existiert (irgendwo). Als ich die Worte von J-Junkie las kamen dumpfe Erinnerungen an meine Kindheit in mir hoch und ich erinnerte mich an etwas, dass wir damals "draußen" nannten ...


----------



## dotlens (8. Dez 2004)

so kinderträume hatte jeder mal....


----------



## dark_red (8. Dez 2004)

naja... ich finde es nicht so schlimm, wenn jemand gerne programmiert. Irgendwie wird das leidenschaftliche Programmieren nicht so geduldet, wie zum Beispiel das Musizieren. 

Es gibt Musiker, die von sich behaupten, dass sie lieber sterben würden, als aufhören Musik zu machen. Sie denken jede freie Minute an Musik und träumen auch davon. Solche Leute werden von der Gesellschaft scheinbar eher akzeptiert, als wenn jemand das selbe mit dem Programmieren macht.

Ich würde sagen, dass der Musiker im Gegensatz zum Programmierer sogar respekt bekommt. Der Programmierer gilt dann einfach nur als Freak ohne soziale Kontakte und ist bei den Meisten unter durch. 


Ach ja: Bevor Fragen aufkommen: Nein... Ich habe ein Hobby (für das ich töten würde ;-) ) und es ist nicht Programmieren.


----------



## SebiB90 (8. Dez 2004)

dark_red hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ach ja: Bevor Fragen aufkommen: Nein... Ich habe ein Hobby (für das ich töten würde ;-) ) und es ist nicht Programmieren.


hobby killer oder


----------



## The_S (8. Dez 2004)

MUHAHAHAHAHAHA

=> verschieben nach Plauderecke!?


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Dez 2004)

> Der Programmierer gilt dann einfach nur als Freak ohne soziale Kontakte und ist bei den Meisten unter durch.


zu Recht.

kennt jemand einen einzigen "berühmten" Programmierer?

glaubt jemand, dass der Zeugs, den er heute schreibt, in 3 Jahren noch die geringste Bedeutung hat?

ALSO: nicht soviel proggen, sondern auch das Fernsehen und Videospiele nicht vernachlässigen


----------



## dotlens (8. Dez 2004)

die frauen nicht vergessen!!


----------



## dark_red (8. Dez 2004)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hobby killer oder


In gewissem Sinne: nahe dran. Tatsächlich ist dabei ein kleiner (schwacher?) Witz versteckt.

Ich bin Go Spieler. Beim Go nennt sich die Aktion, eine gegnerische Gruppe von Steinen in eine Situation zu bringen, in der der Gegner nicht mehr verhindern kann, dass diese geschlagen werden kann (also vom Brett genommen), "töten".  Diese Gruppe von Steinen gilt dann als tod. Eine Gruppe, die in einen Zustand kommt, in der sie nicht mehr geschlagen werden kann, gilt als lebend. 

Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_(Brettspiel)




> kennt jemand einen einzigen "berühmten" Programmierer?


RMS, Torvalds, Cox, Miguel de Icaza uvm. 

Das Problem ist, dass du das so nicht vergleichen kannst. Bei einem Musiker gibt es unzählige Reportagen, Berichte, Gerüchte in entsprechend "Zeitschriften". Bei einem Programmierer nicht. Dabei spricht eigentich gar nicht so viel dagegen, dass man auch diese "Stars" feiert. Natürlich währen das ein paar wenige, die bekannt sind. Es gibt aber auch sehr viele unbekannte Musiker. Das Problem liegt viel mehr in der gesellschaftlichen Stellung eines Programmierers, der das für sein Leben gerne macht und eines Musikers. Natürlich ist die Programmierung auch ein wenig neu, aber prinzipiel ist alles von dem Wirbel um einen Musiker auch auf Programmierer anwendbar (Programme statt Songs, Workshops, Reden statt Konzerte, usw).


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Dez 2004)

> MS, Torvalds, Cox, Miguel de Icaza uvm.


Hä? Wer ist MS? Und wer ist Miguel? 

ich habe die Frage falsch gestellt, ich meine so berühmt, dass möglicherweise auch ein Nichtprogrammierer schon von der Person gehört hat....


----------



## Knoxx (8. Dez 2004)

Also, ich glaube Leute wie Bill Gates, Linux Torvalds und Steve Jobs dürften auch Nicht-Programmierern ein Begriff sein...  ???:L


----------



## foobar (8. Dez 2004)

Bill who? ;-)


----------



## The_S (9. Dez 2004)

Vorallem der Zockergemeinde dürften auch Namen wie Gabe Newell, Chris Sawyer oder Peter Molyneux geläufig sein. Also es gibt schon programmierer, von dessen existens auch mehrere Personen als andere Programmierer wissen. Aber dennoch verdient das Programmieren meiner Meinung nach mehr Anerkennung.


----------



## dark_red (9. Dez 2004)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hä? Wer ist MS? Und wer ist Miguel?


RMS -> Richard M. Stallman
Er hat das GNU Projekt gestartet und die FSF gegründet. Er hat auch unter anderem Emacs und die erste Version von GCC geschrieben. Nebenbei ist er für eine Menge GNU-Tools verantwortlich.

Miguel hat unter anderem das GNU Network Object Model Environment (GNOME) gestartet, Ximian gegründet, dabei an Evolution (Groupware Client) gearbeitet, Mono (freie .NET Implementation, IMHO ein wahnsinns Unternehmen) entwickelt und den Midnight Commander geschrieben. 

Ich nehme an, dass dir Torvalds und Cox bekannt sind, da du nach ihnen nicht gefragt hast.


----------



## Campino (9. Dez 2004)

J-Junkie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aus diesem Grund sollte man Sprachen wie C und Java nur ausgebildeten
> Berufstätigen überlassen, da man als Hobby - Programmierer einfach nicht
> die Erfahrung und Fähigkeit hat, um mit so einer Programmier-Denkweise klar
> zu kommen, wenn Sie einem dann zu Kopf steigt.



Man brauch also eine umfangreiche Ausbildung, um mit der Programmierdenkweise klarzukommen???


mein Vorschlag:
Ganz Viel Kaffee, irgendwann gehts, dann ist man Java-Süchtig  :lol:


Ich hab auch ein *anderes* Hobby, bei dem ich sterben könnte, wer errät's?


----------



## stev.glasow (9. Dez 2004)

Blöde Fragen stellen ?     :bae:


----------



## The_S (9. Dez 2004)

Leute ab 16 beneiden?  :bae:


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Dez 2004)

zurück zum berühmten Programmierer: das war eigentlch mal ein Kneipengespräch, bei dem wir ausser 

Linus Thorwald

eigentlich auf keinen Namen gekommen, den ein Nicht-Programmierer kennen könnte

Bill Gates? Ein Programmierer?

Steve Jobs? Ein Programmierer?

die sind NICHT im Zusammenhang mit von Ihnen selbst geschriebener Software berühmt geworden!!


----------



## Grizzly (9. Dez 2004)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]eigentlich auf keinen Namen gekommen, den ein Nicht-Programmierer kennen könnte
> 
> Bill Gates? Ein Programmierer?
> 
> ...



Der hat doch seine Karriere mit einem selbstgeschriebenen Basic Interpreter gestartet - zumindest soviel ich weiss.


----------



## foobar (9. Dez 2004)

> Der hat doch seine Karriere mit einem selbstgeschriebenen Basic Interpreter gestartet - zumindest soviel ich weiss.


Jepp, und hat dann behauptet, daß er Basic erfunden hat *lol*


----------



## Grizzly (9. Dez 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Der hat doch seine Karriere mit einem selbstgeschriebenen Basic Interpreter gestartet - zumindest soviel ich weiss.
> 
> 
> Jepp, und hat dann behauptet, daß er Basic erfunden hat *lol*



BASIC: Entstanden 1964.
BASIC Interpreter von Bill Gates: Entstanden 1975.

Siehe auch:

BASIC - Wikipedia
Bill Gates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Bill Gates: Before Microsoft
Bill Gates' Web Site - Biography of Bill Gates
Bill Gates


----------



## Roar (9. Dez 2004)

ich sag dazu nur: 





:lol:


----------



## Destiny1985 (24. Jan 2005)

berühmte programmierer die mir gerade so einfallen:

Bill Gates,
John Carmack,
John Romero,
Gabe Newell,
Sid Meier,
Peter Molyneux (Gott wie schreibt der sich),
...
usw usw... :>


----------



## The_S (24. Jan 2005)

Destiny1985 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gabe Newell,
> ...
> Peter Molyneux (Gott wie schreibt der sich),





			
				Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vorallem der Zockergemeinde dürften auch Namen wie Gabe Newell, ... oder Peter Molyneux geläufig sein.



 :wink:


----------



## Spacerat (25. Jan 2005)

Wie? Java sucht... Was sucht Java denn? Ist doch schon alles dabei! :lol:


----------

